# c.elliptica



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

I am from the Cryptocoryne fancier of China Beijing

c.elliptica

C. villosa " Sumatra Central"

C. ferruginea 'Serikim'

C. ferruginea 'Serikim'

C. cf. scurrilis 'Lingga Island, Yellow Flower'

C. nurii 'Terengganu'

C. schulzei 'Kota Tinggi'

c.wedentii

C. minima 'Perak'

C.bullosa- Saratok and Kanowit

C. ferruginea 'Serikim'

C.xpurpurea


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: C. ferruginea 'Serikim'*

Hi Feng yu zhe,

What interesting specimens, thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

c.keei


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are really nice plants!


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

It blooms in c.striolata water


----------

